# Embarrasing Question, enema before a flight???



## Guest (Jan 23, 2001)

O.k, I hope that someone will be able to give me some advice on this.....I have been invited to go on a trip over the weekend, in which I will have to fly for about 6 hours...My concern is about how sick I usually get on the airplanes (believe me, I KNOW I will feel horrible)....My question is this, I have never had an enema before and was wondering if people thought that it could maybe help me a little...I am mainly worried about being on that flight and having to "go" all the time....


----------



## AnnieOCFP (Jan 9, 2001)

I read a book on IBS once, and it did mention enemas for temporary control. If I remember correctly, it said an enema would give you about 4 hours of diarrhea relief. I haven't tried it. I go on a liquid diet the day before a flight, sit on the aisle close to the toilet, and take an atropine (prescription) 30 minutes before takeoff. You could also take Imodium is you don't have atropine. I've never had a problem on a flight. Cars, yes. Airplanes, no. Go figure. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2001)

enemas do not work to control my D. What happens, is they aggravate everything, and I end up having small little liquid trips to the throne every five minutes for several hours afterward.I guess you do do it at least 12 hours prior, then not eat anything so there is nothing in there to cause D...------------------Color Rainbows in the Rain


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I get really crampy for hours after an enema. I'd suggest eating lightly before you go on the flight and take an Immodium before you go.K.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks everyone for your response...I am just scared to death about the trip. Everytime I am on a flight I feel sick.


----------



## race_ttc (Sep 5, 1999)

I was terrified of flying. However, I have learn some very key things about my IBS symptoms and flying. I try to keep something in my stomach all the time...don't let yourself get hungry so that your stomach is empty. The acid in my stomach only aggrivated my intestines and increased my symptoms and fears. I know it is hard to imagine or do, but it will help. The thing is, is that I was better prepare mentally and physically before a flight if I try to eat consistantly before hand. The take-offs and landings were the hardest because of the "stay in your seat" command from the crew. This absolutely terrified me. But when I would be closing my eyes once the seat belt light came on, panic would set in, and I would wait eagerly until the wheels hit the ground. And you know what, as soon as the wheels hit the ground, I noticed that my symptoms disappeared immedidately. That is how I know that my thoughts were triggering my IBS symptoms in that situation. From then on, I tried to challenge myself to open my eyes and look out the window to see the incredible views from the plane.What I do before a flight is meditate to relax, eat something about 2 hours before, and every 2 or so hours during for long flights, listen to some relaxing music on the plane, be very aware of your breathing on the plane (deep breaths can help tremedously), and visualize everyone of your friends and family rooting you on that you can do it....because you can.Love will always conquer fear!Race[This message has been edited by race_ttc (edited 01-23-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2001)

Dont be embarrassed shellygrl I can totally relate to what you are saying. I am in a wedding in April. And I am already having nightmares about it. And to make it worse she chose to get married in a park. I was considering the enema thing myself. However just before my last cholonoscopy (which of course turned up nothing) I had to give myself an enema and it definately aggrivated the D and the next day I was still making trips to the tiolet even though there was nothing left in my tummy. I think the day of the wedding I will just stock up on immodium even if just for piece or mindGood luck with your tripDeb


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I have had completely different experiences with enemas. I think most people here are talking about the enemas taken for colonoscopies, which are more harsh on the system. I have on occassion taken a Fleet enema, with no problems. I find I need to take two, one right after the other, to completely clean me out. If you have time before your trip, try it, see how your gut reacts. These types of enemas are easy to take, and effective, and infact, come in packs of two at the drugstore. I learned this after taking them as per Dr.s instructions before my flex-sig, and I was fine afterwards.AZ


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The double fleet was what I was talking about. I've never done a colonoscopy prep, but done the double fleet 3X for proceedures. Anything that expands the rectum too fast (even that amount) makes me spasm up and it takes hours to calm down (it might be better now the IBS is under better control, but I'm not willing to experiment).If you do decide to do this, I'd do it a couple of days in advance as a test run and see how you respond and not risk doing it for the first time the day of the trip.K


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks everyone for your advice. I think if I try it, I will do it a few weeks in advance to see how I feel.....I really appreciate everyone's opinions!!!!!!


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I don't mean to discourage you, but enemas aggrevate my D as well







I have Ulcerative Colitis, and occasionally have to use enemas to medicate my colon. They work WONDERS...make me feel a lot better physically afterwards (no more bleeding and fewer cramps), but they do make my D worse. So I guess it's one of those things where you kind of have to take the good with the bad. And I'm a little different than race_ttc....I can't eat anything before a trip. I've only flown twice in my life, but I do have serious difficulty with car trips. They terrify me, which is why I have been homebound for so long. I had to get out of the house last Thursday for a doctor's appointment, and here's what I did... I ate VERY lightly on Wednesday (only a few saltine crackers when I was so hungry I couldn't stand it...), and drank lots of water. 2 Kaopectate Anti-D pills (drug store was out of Immodium, but these pills seemed to work better for me for some reason...not nearly as much cramping) before bed, and then 2 more in the morning before my appointment. I didn't eat anything before I left home that morning, and only drank a little bit of water. After doing these things, I didn't have to go to the bathroom ONCE!! And normally when I am nervous, I am go, go, go ALLLLLLL the time. But because I had an empty stomach, I didn't have to. The only time I was really nervous at all was when the doctor brought in a gown for me to put on before he examined me. I sat in the exam room half naked (I HATE THOSE GOWNS!!!) waiting for him to come back, and wondered what in the WORLD I would do if my stomach cramped up...I would have died if I'd had to run into the hall with that gown on. But luckily, he was only gone a few minutes, and talking to my husband helped to calm my nerves, so I made it. And the other poster is exactly right....once you get where you're going, you're totally fine!! When I got home, my nervousness all melted away. I wish I could be that calm all the time!!Good luck on your flight!! We'll be thinking about you







Let us know how it goes!!


----------

